# moving from germany to USA for job



## barrynk (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a couple of queries and would appreciate any answer ..

I am a non eu citizen having a masters degree from germany in computer science. I would like to work in the US in the same field.
But would a masters degree from germany be recognised in the US.? and is it bleak or impossible for a non-us degree masters holder to find a job in US with a decent salary that other us degree masters students get?

Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
barry


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

IT is a finnicky mistress. It depends on your actual skill set and experience.


----------

